# Is there any gauge holder other than a piller pod? Boost/vacuum gauge



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Hey guys,

Is there a gauge holder/mount for our cars other than a piller pod?

I would like to install a boost/vacuum gauge but I do not know where I could mount it.
Side Window Piller has an air bag , correct?

2018 1.4

Thank you.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

I didn't want to rip apart anything when I installed mine, nor did I want to screw into anything. I made a pod out of 2 inch pvc and a 4 inch tab with a 1/4 hole drilled at the end. I utilized a suction cup threaded pedestal mount on the side glass and voila!


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Not bad.
Anyone else have other install pics?


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Here is one that goes in the Center Speaker or Compartment.







https://www.zzperformance.com/sonic/gauge-gauge-pods/sonic-dual-gauge-pod


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I do not think there iss any mass produced pods for the Gen II's yet, although, I've been know to be wrong occasionally...


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

BlakeCary said:


> Here is one that goes in the Center Speaker or Compartment.
> View attachment 263026
> 
> https://www.zzperformance.com/sonic/gauge-gauge-pods/sonic-dual-gauge-pod


The three pod unit, does that fit a 2018 Cruze? Where to get it?
The ZZ link says it is for a Sonic, that will fit?


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Sorry, this is for a 1 gen. Didn't see until I looked at it afterwards.

I was browsing around and saw some Camaro pods that sit on the top cover for the steering column, not sure if that would fit but Im sure with a little mod it would.


----------

